# need quite urgant advice



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

Im in need of some advice again.

When i got home from work yesterday i noticed that my son had been tempering with my HCG meds which are stored in the fridge.

Luckily i have not even started stimming yet, but go for my baseline scan next week.

Now i only have 1 packet of HCG instead of 2, so i need to get another one.

will my clinic advise me to go to a pharmacy with a perscription? it needs to be in a fridge so i dont know how i will get it home.

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi smiler,

Hope you managed to get this sorted? (I've been away for a week and not able to post)

You will need a prescritption for more HCG if you can't use what you had already. If you collect it form the local pharmacy and take it straight home and put it into fridge it will be fine 

Hope all goes well for baseline   
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Maz,

thanks for your reply 

Thats exactly what my clinic said to me, they said to ask them when i get closer to egg collection.

My baseline scan went well, im down regulated, so im now on day 4 of stimming


----------

